# Nsw Xmas Case July 2006 - Distribution Logistics



## Doc (3/6/06)

The date is fast approaching. The beers are brewed, it is time to bring this baby together and make it happen.
As per Xmas I've divided the area into regions (and hopefully distributed everyone correctly; if not let me know).
Listed are the drop off points and deadlines. It is *YOUR* responsbility to make sure you arrange with the drop off point person to get your entry there on time. Drop off directly to Duff is also great.
*NO EXCUSES*.

Beers,
Doc

*Sydney SouthWest/Woollongong/Bathurst* Southern drop off to *Linz by Sun 18th June*
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?)
Pint of Lager - ? (_Same courier as last time Pint of Lager _?)
Nifty - Californian Common

*Sydney South* Drop off to *Beer Slayer by Sun 18th June*
homebrewworld.com - ?
Josh - Pilsener
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Beer Slayer - ?
Barry - Robust Porter

*Sydney Metro/Inner West/Beaches* Drop off to *BeerSlayer or Duff (via Linz/Gerard) by Sun 18th June  (to Duff by 25th June)*
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
T.D - Boston Lager
KoNG - English Bitter
Berapnopod - Stout
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Kungy - AIPA

*Sydney Hills/Hornsby* Drop off to *Duff by Sun 25th June*
Duff - Firkin Bolter
Doc - Irish Red
Hopsta - English Special Bitter
Thommo - Californian Common


*Central Coast/Newcastle/Foster* All entries to *Keith/Marks HBS by Fri 30th June*
Gough - ?
n00ch - ?
Weizguy - Chocolate Porter
Berto - ?
Trent - ?
Shmick - ESB
Keith the Beer Guy - ?
Chilled - ?
Stephen -Special Bitter


----------



## berto (3/6/06)

Hi. 
My entry will be to Duffs


----------



## Doc (3/6/06)

berto said:


> Hi.
> My entry will be to Duffs



Fantastic Berto.
There are a few more than last time up the Northern way.
Hope I can fit them all in the car. Last time I think we had 5-6.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## berto (3/6/06)

If need be i can still do the run to and from Newcastle as the girldfriend lives up that way. May have to shuffle dates of thats the case, but im sure we could arrange something.


----------



## Doc (4/6/06)

If there are one or two members who are ready ahead of schedule and are in the area you go through, then that would be a great help.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (4/6/06)

I have TD, KoNG, & Stuster sorted for for pick up when they are ready.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (4/6/06)

Doc said:


> If there are one or two members who are ready ahead of schedule and are in the area you go through, then that would be a great help.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Mine is in the bottle and ready to go...and my garage is open to drop offs for the 'Gong crowd


PoMo - English Pale Ale
Pint of Lager - ? (Same courier as last time Pint of Lager ?)
Nifty - Californian Common


Havent heard from PoL about a date of arrival yet


----------



## Weizguy (4/6/06)

Ah..., before the cat gets amongst the pigeons, how will my (planned) extra, sour Berliner fit into the cases?

I'd be upset if it caused lovingly brewed and bottled beer to be transported and/or stored upside down and yeast to get stuck in the bottle neck (of mine or anyone else's beer).

It's better to ask this question now, rather than upset someone later, during pickup and distribution.

Am I just causing too much hassle by asking to have the extra inclusion?

Seth


----------



## MHB (4/6/06)

Berto / Doc
Any time that suits you for pickup, just phone 02 49 696 696, or PM if outside normal hours 10 AM - 6 PM) I will arrange to be here.

PS Weizguy I promise I will shake yours every day.  

MHB


----------



## DrewCarey82 (5/6/06)

Have contacted beerslayer and will organise drop off as soon as he PM's me back.

Thanks guys.


----------



## T.D. (5/6/06)

Gerard_M said:


> I have TD, KoNG, & Stuster sorted for for pick up when they are ready.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Gerard, mine is bottled and ready to go. I can give it to you when you drop off my order this weekend if that suits you. :beer:


----------



## KoNG (5/6/06)

Gerard, My bitter (similar to the one i gave you) started firing this morning. I'll try to get it in the bottle before the 18th for you. If not i'll just have to do the drive to Duff's. which shouldnt be a problem either.


----------



## shmick (7/6/06)

berto said:


> If need be i can still do the run to and from Newcastle as the girldfriend lives up that way. May have to shuffle dates of thats the case, but im sure we could arrange something.






Doc said:


> If there are one or two members who are ready ahead of schedule and are in the area you go through, then that would be a great help.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Doc/Berto - Any help will be most welcome.

I'm happy to do several runs between Newcastle and the Central Coast - It's not much out of my way each day.
8 x 28 bottles = 2 trips for me at least (most likely 3)

Getting them between C.Coast and Sydney with a swap in between may be another matter.

Will you fit them all in for a single trip to the CC Doc? I would guess at close to double what we had last time.
If not maybe Berto can relieve a bit of the pressure somehow (Sydney to CCoast)?

Let me know what you think

If the Newcastle guys can get their contributions in to MHB's as early as possible I/we can get a few trips in before the closing date.


----------



## berto (8/6/06)

Ive got a ute. Doesnt have a huge tray or anything, but has a rubber mat on the base stopping too much bounce in there hopefully. Also doubt i could fit 16 milk crates in the back too. Id probably be able to do over half that though, so if needed i could probably squeeze them in there somehow. Im not daring enough to stack crates 2 high in the back incase i lose some over the edge of galston gorge or some other windies on teh way home. 

Not sure when my next trip north will be. but there should be one coming in the not too distant future to pick up the gf and all her belongings, and after that my trips will be a lot fewer than now.


----------



## Doc (8/6/06)

Last trip I did was in the trusty Beemer. Might have to break out the even trustier Merc for this one.
If Berto can get two entries to Duff, I should be able to manage the rest in the Merc. Just don't have Satnav in it, so will have to read a map to get my way to your joint Schmick. Small price to pay.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trent (8/6/06)

Doc/Schmick
I should probably have my beers at Marks by this weekend. I dont have the milk crates yet, but another member of the forum is generously supplying me with 2, so hopefully I can get em dropped at marks, or work something out that will make life easier for you guys with the difficult job (as opposed to people like me, who will be sitting back and drinking the rewards of your hard work). I wont be at Marks until late morning on Sat, so maybe after then will be fine? Probably wont be able to guarentee crates by then, but will see what we can do.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (12/6/06)

Just a little update
My beers are now sitting in milk crates (thanks to another members genorosity) at Marks, and are ready to be picked up whenever it is convenient for the "beer taxi man" (I think that is Schmick, or is it Berto?). Not sure if any other Newy boys have theirs ready yet, but if yer going past, its there if it will make life any easier.
All the best
Trent.
PS What date are we looking at having them all back? No rush, of course, just curious, as I am only in Newy the second sat of each month. No qualms picking them up in August though. T.


----------



## Doc (12/6/06)

Great Trent.
I'll have all the rest of the regions beers at Schmicks on the 1st of July. So I'd imagine he will get them to Marks over the following week, so you should be right for a pickup in July.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## shmick (13/6/06)

Doesn't sound like we'll have too much trouble with the Newcastle run after all.

I'll leave the first 2 entries at MHB's for Berto and I'll grab the rest as they come in.

Doc - I'll supply map and directions before the day. Fingers crossed for better weather this time. :chug:


----------



## Doc (13/6/06)

Sounds great Schmick.
Definitely hope for better weather. Was a bit hairy aqua-planning up the F3 last year. Also I have a BBQ on the Central Coast the same day, so definitely requiring better weather.

Doc


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/6/06)

Guys.

Beerslayer and I seem to have trouble getting it together for him to pu or me to drop off at his place, would anyone around the St George area be able to pu when they drop off???

I live in Bexley just off Forest Rd, and am available all w/end and after 5-5:30pm daily.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

This weekend sees the deadline for some participants to get their entries to dropoff points.
How is it all looking guys. Are we on track. I know Duff has a few already.
Let us know how you are going, so we make this happen.

Beers,
Doc

*Sydney SouthWest/Woollongong/Bathurst Southern* drop off to Linz by *Sun 18th June*
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale' (Grumpy's master brew/Red stag)(?)
Pint of Lager - ? (Same courier as last time Pint of Lager ?)
Nifty - Californian Common *Organised*

*Sydney South Drop off to Beer Slayer by Sun 18th June*
homebrewworld.com - ?
Josh - Pilsener
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Beer Slayer - ?
Barry - Robust Porter

*Sydney Metro/Inner West/Beaches* Drop off to BeerSlayer or Duff (via Linz/Gerard) by *Sun 18th June (to Duff by 25th June)*
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel 
T.D - Boston Lager *Organised*
KoNG - English Bitter *Organised*
Berapnopod - Stout
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)
Kungy - AIPA *Organised*


----------



## Duff (17/6/06)

I re-arranged it a little Doc based on last years drop off.


Sydney SouthWest/Woollongong/Bathurst Southern drop off to Linz by Sun 18th June
PoMo - English Pale Ale
Linz - 'Scottish Amber ale'
Pint of Lager - ? 

Sydney South Drop off to Beer Slayer by Sun 18th June
homebrewworld.com - ?
DrewCarey82 - Pilsener
Beer Slayer - ?
Barry - Robust Porter
Berapnopod - Stout
Stickler - Pale Ale (partial)

Sydney Metro/Inner West/Beaches Drop off to BeerSlayer or Duff (via Linz/Gerard) by Sun 18th June (to Duff by 25th June)
Stuster - Belgian Dubbel
KoNG - English Bitter
Josh - Pilsener
Berto - 

Received so far:

T.D - Boston Lager (cheers Gerard)
Kungy - AIPA
Nifty - Californian Common


----------



## Doc (17/6/06)

Duff said:


> I re-arranged it a little Doc based on last years drop off.



No probs. So are we all on track ?

Doc


----------



## Linz (17/6/06)

PoMo is dropping off tomorrow, PoL's is coming in during the week(might be in town already??), and I'll swing by Beerslayers on the way to Duffs next weekend...


----------



## Stuster (17/6/06)

Mine are on the way to Duff as I type, care of the wonderful Mr. Meares.


----------



## berapnopod (17/6/06)

Bottled my stout this morning and am intending to drop it off at Beerslayer's tonight.

Doc, when you write up the consumption part, please note mine was bottled on 17/06 and won't be carbonated for at least a couple of weeks. Probably longer if the stuff is stored in anything like my garage which is sitting around 12C at the moment.

DrewCarey82, did you sort out your problems with dropoff at Beerslayers? If not, send me a PM with your phone number and I'll hopefully swing by and deliver for ya.

BTW, as I mentioned b4, my stout has something unusual about it. If you want to play my little game of guess the difference, then let me know, otherwise I'll just make it obvious when submitting the full recipe in the consumption part.

BTW2, the funny thing about the stout is NOT the fact that it finished on the sweet side - all my beers have been doing that recently :blink: OG was 1.046; FG is 1.015.

Berp.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (17/6/06)

ok,
I will be dropping my brew to Beerslayer on Thurs this week.
Its a *Irish Red Ale........*
I will bottle early this week ( c'cing as we speak ) so leave it a while.

Cheers fella's
:beerbang:


----------



## beer slayer (17/6/06)

I will be bottling Mine early next week which will be ready for Linz to P/U next weekend as Linz has said.
Berp I have collected Drewcareys bottles. I have already recieved Barrys, Stickler and DrewCarey82. I will also have Homebrewworld this week. Mine will be ready this week and Ill have Berps shortly. 
Im not sure if anyone else will be dropping to Bexley Just PM if there is anyone else.

:beer: 
BS


----------



## stephen (17/6/06)

My Special Bitter (could be average bitter) was bottled on 12 Mar this, year so it is more than ready to drink. It's at MHB's shop ready for distribution.

Actually you are all guinea pigs for this one as it was my 6th AG and I was still experiementing around. 

Any comments are welcome.

Steve


----------



## Stuster (17/6/06)

berapnopod said:


> BTW, as I mentioned b4, my stout has something unusual about it. If you want to play my little game of guess the difference, then let me know, otherwise I'll just make it obvious when submitting the full recipe in the consumption part.



I wanna play.


----------



## berapnopod (18/6/06)

Alrighty, Stuster, you're on!

Recipe will not be forthcoming until you have a guess as to whats going on  

If there's anyone the does NOT want to play and would rather know whats going on before they taste it, PM me.
I admit this thing is really oriented to aspiring judge geeks and people who like to disect a beer. :beer: 

Berp.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (18/6/06)

Eh Berp!
Any prize if i take a stab at it now without tasting the beer ?
I know what you did with the judge samples at my exam !

 Self confessed disector


----------



## Linz (18/6/06)

Doc said:


> This weekend sees the deadline for some participants to get their entries to dropoff points.
> How is it all looking guys. Are we on track. I know Duff has a few already.
> Let us know how you are going, so we make this happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## KoNG (18/6/06)

I'm bottling today.!
hopefully Gerard is over my way this week, if not i'll get them over to Duff by next weekend.

Bring it on


----------



## Gerard_M (18/6/06)

KoNG said:


> I'm bottling today.!
> hopefully Gerard is over my way this week, if not i'll get them over to Duff by next weekend.
> 
> Bring it on



I will give you a call to sort out a time for pick up, I will drop them off at Duff's, along with Stu's this week.
cheers
Gerard


----------



## berapnopod (18/6/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Eh Berp!
> Any prize if i take a stab at it now without tasting the beer ?
> I know what you did with the judge samples at my exam !
> 
> Self confessed disector



OK, there'll be a prize for the first person who _legitimately_ works out the unusual aspect:
A bottle of my favourite beer - La Chouffe*.

However, if I find out you've talked to Linz or LSQ in the last couple of weeks, it doesn't count as legitimate 'cos I already told them.

If its a lucky guess, its also not legitimate - you have to taste it first.

Berp.

* Prize needs to be collected from me in Chifley.


----------



## Trent (18/6/06)

Jeez, Berp
With a prize like that up for grabs, everyone will be tasting your beer the day they get it!  Maybe ya need to set some guidelines, like a "not before" date :lol: . Looking forward to trying to pick the difference, though I wont be in Chifley any time soon, so I will probably not be any good for collection. On another note, I tried my last stubby of my English IPA, Indian Mynah Bird, the other night, and that minerally flavour seems to have dissipated, but I need Doc, or whoever is adding the comments to the list of brews, to write on mine to pour carefully. Unfortunately (stupid mistake on my behalf) there is alot of hop debris in the bottom of my beer, as I didnt "filter" it out when transferring to bottling bucket, and then again while bottling. So maybe leave the last 1/2" in the bottom of the bottle? Should be fine to pinch the yeast out though, just a bit of hops will be making it with it. My yeast is 1028, is everyone else stating their yeast strain for us yeast pinchers to take advantage of?
All the best
Trent


----------



## berapnopod (18/6/06)

Trent said:


> Jeez, Berp
> With a prize like that up for grabs, everyone will be tasting your beer the day they get it!  Maybe ya need to set some guidelines, like a "not before" date :lol: .



Guidelines: one guess per xmas in July AHBer. No guesses before the beer is ready to drink.
Not sure when that is, but at least two weeks away since I bottled it yesterday.

There may well be things you can identify in there that is unusual for a stout, but you still have to guess the one I am thinking of  

Berp.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (19/6/06)

berapnopod said:


> DrewCarey82, did you sort out your problems with dropoff at Beerslayers? If not, send me a PM with your phone number and I'll hopefully swing by and deliver for ya.



Hey mate.

Mine was picked up on Thurs 15th of June.

Cheers.


----------



## Josh (19/6/06)

I am now back from Queensland. Dropping directly to Duff during this week.


----------



## pint of lager (19/6/06)

Have just heard some bad news.

The truck that was picking my cases up is going to Tamworth, not Dubbo.

So unfortunately I cannot get my brews down to Sydney in time for the swap and will have to bow out.

If anyone is passing through Bathurst let me know, the brews are labeled, wrapped and ready to go.

Otherwise I will have to miss out. 

The contribution was a Dortmunder/export lager.


----------



## T.D. (19/6/06)

That's a shame POL. You evidently didn't see the post, but KoNG was up at Orange last weekend and offered to bring your beers back. I also go through Bathurst a bit myself but won't be in the foreseeable future.

There has to be a way! :unsure:


----------



## KoNG (19/6/06)

yep that i did....
sorry i didnt think of it sooner, the offer was a last minute thought when i was in Orange.
Surely we can work something out, someone must know someone who knows another....


----------



## Doc (19/6/06)

A few re-arrangments and it looks like we can get Pint of Lagers entries here on time and included PHEW.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (20/6/06)

NICE, good to hear!
i'd hate to think i drove through Bathurst last weekend and then everything didnt work out. Great to see the community coming to together in times of need.


----------



## Josh (20/6/06)

I'm driving up to Blayney this weekend to pick up my chest freezer bought on eBay for $152.50 Could stop in at Bathurst on the way if arrangements still need to be made.


----------



## shmick (20/6/06)

shmick said:


> Doesn't sound like we'll have too much trouble with the Newcastle run after all.
> 
> I'll leave the first 2 entries at MHB's for Berto and I'll grab the rest as they come in.



I'll be starting the pick-ups this week from MHB - there are a few in already.

Berto - I've heard nothing about your plans.
Are you still going to pick up 2 entries and take to Sydney for sorting? Doesn't leave much time.

If I don't hear anything in the next day or 2 I'll just pick up the whole lot. It will probably be easier to sort anyway. :chug:


----------



## Chilled (20/6/06)

I had planned on dropping my cases off at MHB within the next couple of days. I am however going through Newie to Gosford. Would it be easier if I dropped them off somewhere around the Gosford area or somewhere between Newie and Gosford i.e. Central Coast?

Chilled

P.S. I have to go the MHB anyway on the way through, so dropping them off there is no problem.


----------



## Doc (20/6/06)

Berto,

If you could manage 3-4 entries to Duff then that would be very very helpful.
10 entries (2 from Wes) is a lot of bottles of beer to fit in a car with two kids, wife and a dog.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## shmick (21/6/06)

I got a PM from Berto
He's not heading up to Newcastle until the w/e of 1-2 July so he'll be too late to help with the swap.

I've got no problems getting them to my place - can you cope Doc?

MHB has said approx $4 per box by courier (presuming to Sydney?) if worst comes to worst.

If anybody else is doing a run between Central Coast and Sydney on the next few weekends we could do it that way.


----------



## Doc (21/6/06)

Thanks for letting us know Shmick.
Just had a call from Gerard.
Looks like he will be able to help us out. Fingers crossed.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## pint of lager (21/6/06)

Thanks Kong and Schmick, it looks to be sorted.

The original plan failed, then the backup plan failed, fortunately, between Doc, Linz and my usual courier, we now have another plan in place.

Schmick, just in case this one falls through, could I please have your mobile number via PM?


----------



## Doc (28/6/06)

A big thankyou to everyone for stepping up and getting your cases dropped off at the appropriate points.
All entries are now accounted for.

I'm doing the run up the CC on Saturday, dropping back to Duff's place on Sunday. 
We will notify of the subsequent delivery of the beers backout to the dropoff points for you pickups when finialised.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## DrewCarey82 (28/6/06)

Now that I am getting into partials and possibly ag in the near future will be very interested to see this deity like beers.


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/06)

Doc,

Please be aware that my contribution is 4 milk crates due to the bonus Berliner.

Hope this doesn't cause too much grief for you.
If there is too much beer, Smick might just have to hang onto the Berliner until the Xmas Xmas case (ha ha). :lol: 

Seth  

P.S. Hope people like my hastily devised labels, printed courtesy of MHB and designed at short notice on his PC. The label does not state Weizguy anywhere, but refers to be being a product of the Teninchbrewery.
Beerz! :beer:


----------



## KoNG (29/6/06)

Ten Inch.... 
who's a lucky boy.......


----------



## Doc (1/7/06)

Weizguy said:


> Please be aware that my contribution is 4 milk crates due to the bonus Berliner.
> 
> Hope this doesn't cause too much grief for you.



Got all the Northern beers back to my place tonight after picking up from Shmick this morning.
Had to take my wifes car and she was chockers. Two kids, wife and 7 crates of beer.
An extra crate to come back too.

Will get back to Duff tomorrow and then out to all the Southern and Western folk.

A big thanks to all those involved in the logistics.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (2/7/06)

I knew you'd be alright...

A little ingenuity, a little rearranging/packing and a little magic (along with some patience).
That's why you're the doctor.

beers Doc, and my sympathy to the missus and children for the tight squeeze.

Seth out


----------



## Doc (2/7/06)

Weizguy said:


> I knew you'd be alright...
> 
> A little ingenuity, a little rearranging/packing and a little magic (along with some patience).
> That's why you're the doctor.
> ...



Cheers Weizguy,

Had the two kids up to Micks place (sound asleep).
Droped my wife off at a 40th birthday the family was attending @ half journey.
Offloaded two crates to Grandma for the trip home so my wife had a seat for the return leg 

Doc


----------



## shmick (5/7/06)

All of the Newcastle entries are at MHB's ready for pick-up.

n00ch
Gough
Weizguy
Stephen
Keith
Trent
Chilled

Enjoy :chug:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (12/7/06)

Guys.

Have recieved mine.

Big huge thankyou to beerslayer who dropped mine off last night, will let them settle on Sat b4 cracking any open....

Thanks again to all particularly Joe for the organisation of this.

Cheers.


----------



## pint of lager (14/7/06)

Thanks very much to everyone for their contributions and efforts in sorting and distributing. My crates are quietly sitting on the veranda (was -4 there yesterday morning) and it brings a sense of happiness every time I walk past them.

Now that the swap has happened, is there any suggestions for the next one to make it easier for the sorters?

For instance, would it help if we all wrote our nick on the top of the bottles as well as a bottle label or labelled our crates?


----------



## Doc (14/7/06)

PoL,

There were a couple of key learnings this time.

1. It sounds like there are enough Northern members (ie. Central Coast/Newcastle/North Coast) to warrant breaking off to have their own case. The logistics and sheer numbers of bottles can't grow any bigger than this last swap.

2. Everyone MUST provide the correct number of bottles (ie. don't hold back on one bottle because you are going to get one of yours back).

3. Milk Crates mandatory (this one only applies to me  )

I know that Duff probably has a few more too 

Doc


----------



## KoNG (14/7/06)

pint of lager said:


> For instance, would it help if we all wrote our nick on the top of the bottles as well as a bottle label or labelled our crates?



I think writing your AHB handle on the bottle caps should be done. Makes things much easier.


----------



## Josh (14/7/06)

KoNG said:


> pint of lager said:
> 
> 
> > For instance, would it help if we all wrote our nick on the top of the bottles as well as a bottle label or labelled our crates?
> ...


I'll claim a poorly labelled case. Not sure what I thinking only outting "JB" on the bottle tops.


----------



## Duff (14/7/06)

That's OK Josh, it's the folks who also use black bottle caps which add to the confusion.....

If the Newcastle boys break away I don't think we will have any problems at all forming another 24 or 28 case this December. Agree with Doc, provide the required number and it makes sorting easier. It doesn't take too long to sort ( eh Doc? :blink: ) but the results are worth it.

A couple of contributors who have picked up from here also have their finger on the trigger for the announcement of the December case. Won't be long now, unless someone posts first...

Cheers.


----------



## pint of lager (14/7/06)

Hey Josh, I wasn't trying to out anyone, just after any ideas to make the sorter's job easier.


----------



## Doc (14/7/06)

Duff said:


> That's OK Josh, it's the folks who also use black bottle caps which add to the confusion.....



Doh, double whammy 

Doc


----------



## PostModern (22/7/06)

I just took delivery of the Xmas in July case. Big thanks to Linz for dropping the case off to my place in light of my recent car troubles. I am eternally grateful. Looking forward to the tastings


----------

